# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Bike Empfehlung dringend!!

## Jan marco

Guten Tag Forum, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen bike und ich bräuchte eure Beratung. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen dem rose soulfire 2 wo der Vorbau und das Schlagwerk gepimpt wurde oder das YT Tues Al 2018 Modell. Könnt ihr mir eins empfehlen welches von den Komponenten her neuwertiger oder besser ist. Ich weiß eins ist freeride das andere downhill aber das ist erstmal egal ich würde beide fahren. 

Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort freuen mit einer sinnvollen Empfehlung gerne auch mit einer Erläuterung!  :Smile:

----------

